# Mẫu biệt thự hiện đại 3 tầng đẳng cấp số 1 nghệ thuật



## noithatmaxxDecor (12 Tháng mười một 2021)

Những năm trở lại đây, *thiết kế biệt thự hiện đại* 3 tầng đang trở thành xu hướng thiết kế nhà ở được đông đảo các gia đình lựa chọn. Mẫu biệt thự 3 tầng kiến trúc hiện đại được thiết kế theo mô hình không gian mở giúp kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa thiên nhiên và không gian sống để tạo nên một bố cục hài hòa, hiện đại, thoáng mát. Những căn biệt thự mang phong cách hiện đại không hề bị bó buộc theo bất kỳ khuôn mẫu nào giúp các kiến trúc sư có thể thỏa sức sáng tạo ra những ngôi nhà độc đáo có một không hai. Đặc biệt các mẫu biệt thự hiện đại thường chú trọng đến sự đơn giản, sang trọng, khỏe khoắn, thông thoáng, và gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Phong cách đơn giản vừa làm nổi bật chiều sâu của căn nhà, vừa tạo ra vẻ ngoài bắt mắt khiến người khác tò mò và mong muốn khám phá những điều thú vị bên trong.





*Xây nhà trọn gói hà nội* Biệt thự hiện đại 3 tầng nhà anh Toản ở Hải Dương là một trong những mẫu biệt thự hiện đại 3 tầng do chính đội ngũ kiến trúc sư giàu kinh nghiệm của maxxCons thiết kế.
Ngôi nhà giờ đây không chỉ còn là nơi để ở, che nắng, che mưa mà nó còn đòi hỏi về tính thẩm mỹ, phong thủy cho chủ nhà cũng như đáp ứng được công năng sử dụng được tiện ích nhất. Chính vì vậy, rất nhiều gia đình đã tìm đến maxxCons để mong muốn có những ngôi nhà được thiết kế hoàn hảo nhất do những kiến trúc sư kinh nghiệm và sáng tạo nhất làm nên.
ĐIỂM ĐẶC BIỆT CỦA BIỆT THỰ HIỆN ĐẠI 3 TẦNG NHÀ ANH TOẢN​Được tập trung thiết kế vào các khối hình kiến trúc, mẫu biệt thự 3 tầng hiện đại của gia đình anh Toản không sử dụng các hoa văn trang trí phù phiếm, các chi tiết: phào chỉ, phù điêu,… để trang trí cho không gian mặt tiền của công trình. Mà thay vào đó là toàn bộ khối hình trơn – phẳng được làm nổi bật lên nhờ sự kết hợp các tone màu sáng, các nguyên vật liệu cao cấp để làm tăng tính hiện đại, mới mẻ cho mẫu biệt thự 3 tầng kiểu hiện đại. Ngoài ra, các yếu tố như ánh sáng, cây xanh, tiểu cảnh,… cũng được vận dụng một cách tối đa trong việc tạo nên một không gian ngoại thất đầy ấn tượng.




Khi đem so sánh với các mẫu biệt thự tương tự: mái Thái, cổ điển, tân cổ điển thì tính đối xứng luôn được thể hiện rõ ràng thông qua cách bố trí, phân chia hình khối cũng như là trong cách trang trí ngoại thất bởi hệ thống hoa văn, phào chỉ, phù điêu. Nhưng đối với mẫu biệt thự 3 tầng kiểu hiện đại này thì không có tính đối xứng nào được thể hiện một cách rõ ràng bởi các khối hình chữ nhật được thiết kế đua ra, thụt vào để thể hiện được sự mới mẻ cũng như phá cách trong thiết kế mà không làm mất đi vẻ đẹp của khối kiến trúc hiện đại.
*Thiết kế thi công nội thất* Việc phân chia, sắp xếp bố cục các mảng miếng của mẫu biệt thự 3 tầng kiểu hiện đại đều được sử dụng các mảng tường kiến trúc đặc kết hợp với các khoảng trống, rỗng (các thiết kế cửa sổ, cửa kính, cửa ban công,…). Với các nguyên vật liệu hiện đại khi kết hợp với các mảng tường đặc đã tạo nên tính thẩm mỹ vô cùng lớn về mặt kiến trúc. Thêm vào đó là các chi tiết trang trí thanh lam giả gỗ cũng được tạo nên được sự khác biệt cũng như tạo được điểm nhấn cho không gian kiến trúc hiện đại của mẫu biệt thự 3 tầng đẹp này. Các chi tiết trang trí cho không gian mặt tiền của mẫu biệt thự 3 tầng kiểu hiện đại cũng được các kiến trúc sư maxxCons lựa chọn một cách cẩn thận. Các đường nét, chi tiết kiến trúc hiện đại đều được thể hiện thông qua các chi tiết thẳng, ngang nối tiếp nhau cũng như các các chi tiết cột, dầm, mảng tường, ban công,… Từ đó mà không gian mặt tiền của mẫu biệt thự 3 tầng đẹp mang phong cách kiến trúc hiện đại càng trở nên hào phóng, bề thế, đẹp mắt hơn rất nhiều.




Không gian mặt tiền của biệt thự hiện đại 3 tầng nhà anh Toản.
Đặc biệt, hệ thống màu sắc của biệt thự cũng là một yếu tố quan trọng tạo nên sự hài hòa và hiện đại cho ngôi nhà. Tone màu trắng nhẹ nhàng chiếm chủ đạo kết hợp tone màu nâu đen của vật liệu tạo điểm nhấn cho biệt thự quả thật không thể hoàn hảo hơn.
Hệ thống vật liệu kính cường lực cao cấp được sử dụng tại các cửa ra vào, cửa sổ, lan can giúp tạo nên sự thống nhất cũng như nhẹ nhàng và mới mẻ lâu bền cho căn biệt thự. Đặc biệt hệ thống cửa kính còn giúp gia đình anh Toản có thể tận dụng được ánh sáng mặt trời tối đa, cho không gian sống luôn tràn ngập ánh sáng, tạo tầm nhìn rộng thoáng, thư thái.
Với phương án sử dụng hệ thống mái bằng cho mẫu biệt thự 3 tầng hiện đại, các kiến trúc sư đã tạo nên một vẻ đẹp vô cùng khác biệt, tối giản mà sang trọng so với các công trình mang phong cách kiến trúc truyền thống.
KHÔNG GIAN XANH CHO CUỘC SỐNG XANH TẠI BIỆT THỰ ANH TOẢN​Không gian sân vườn, cảnh quan xung quanh là yếu tố không thể bỏ qua của bất cứ biệt thự nào mà maxxCons thiết kế. Các kiến trúc sư luôn cố gắng thiết kế tỉ mỉ sao cho không gian xanh vừa tốt cho sức khỏe lại hợp phong thủy và vẫn tôn lên được tổng thể kiến trúc nhà. Khi nhìn vào bản phối cảnh mẫu biệt thự 3 tầng phong cách hiện đại, một không gian sân vườn vô cùng thơ mộng và đẹp mắt dường như đang hiện ra trước mắt bạn. Đặc biệt khi kiến trúc sư sử dụng rất nhiều hệ kính cường lực cao cấp giúp cho không gian sống trở nên gần gũi với thiên nhiên hơn rất nhiều. Các khu vực sảnh, tường, ban công, sân chơi cũng được tích hợp thêm các hệ thống cây xanh để tăng thêm sức sống cho tổng thể căn nhà giúp cho không gian sống trở nên thật trong lành và thư thái.
Hãy liên hệ với maxxCons chúng tôi để được tư vấn thi công xây dựng và *thiết kế biệt thự tân cổ điển* đẹp nhé:
Xem thêm: *Vật tư tiêu hao spa*, *Dụng cụ spa*


----------

